# Some neighbors in my front yard...



## stillhunter (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 21, 2019)

I love having them for neighbours. Kare does on occation get mad because they ate a bloom she prized. They are silent and mostly just pass thru. 
We allow them to eat any thing they like in the road side but keep them out of her back yard flower beds as much as we can.






The turkeys keep the bugs down and the deer trim the grass.

















 Al


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 23, 2019)

alleyyooper said:


> I love having them for neighbours. Kare does on occation get mad because they ate a bloom she prized. They are silent and mostly just pass thru.
> We allow them to eat any thing they like in the road side but keep them out of her back yard flower beds as much as we can.
> 
> 
> ...



I see the buck is about to fertilize your yard ! They do the same here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 23, 2019)

Yup lots of fertlizer from the critters. Is ok I just warn people not to be walking bare foot out there or wear their prized shoes LOL.

 Al


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 8, 2019)

Recent pics from the back yard......


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 7, 2019)

a few days ago jr. looking good just needs a few years...




today....


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 13, 2019)

They are fond of cantalope I'm tossing to them from the deck....


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 19, 2019)

Once my local blackbear is hibernating the bird feeders and cracked corn goes out.

Last spring we had three turkey broods with 9 chicks each, this year nothing.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 19, 2019)

Last week I had one four pt buck with a bad front leg at my Apple trees.


----------

